# Sad :( Kitty is being put down today.



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

It's been awhile since I've been on here, but I guess I just didn't know where else to go today of all days...

Our beloved cat "Miss Kitty" is going to be put down in a few hours. My husband is coming home from work at 5:00 and we are taking her to the Vet. She's a 19 year old cat who has just been the sweetest thing. More recently she has been showing signs of rapid aging. She has slowly stopped eating and as of the past few days is only drinking water. She looks like a skeleton! I was up with her all night last night. She can barely walk and just lays there curled up. I can't even pick her up because I notice that she is guarded. She is showing signs of some sort of pain or discomfort and is pretty much out of it right now. As of last night we finally realized that the most humane thing would be to put her to sleep so that she is no longer suffering. It's just so hard because we have so much history with this little sweetie. 

I'm going to let the vet examine her before we pull the plug, but I just know that it's her time now -- she looks awful and just isn't responding much. My husband and I made it abundantly clear that we want to be with her when they administer her lethal injection. We feel we owe it to her to stand by her at the end for all the wonderful gifts she has given our family over the years.

The vet tells me that they first put them to sleep and sedate them before administering the final shot, and I'm told that the last shot takes them pretty quickly. Is this true? Is there any evidence that the suffer during this process? Is there anything I should know to help us make her transition into death easier? I just want her to be OK in the end as much as possible.

Sorry to be so glum, but I'm heartbroken right now.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

{{{HUGS}}} atback I know how it is, and it happens to us all. 19 is a great age and you can be sure she knows how loved she is.

Most vets (for whom I have worked or been clients of) do NOT sedate first. This is b/c the sedative slows the heartrate and delays death. Generally an IV injection is given and the kitty is gone w/ in seconds. I always hold my kitty while it's happening and make sure that the last thing he/she hears is my voice saying, "I love you -- I'll see you at the Bridge." 

Hang in there. It isn't easy, but just be glad you can do it. It's a gift that society does not yet grant us -- at least we can give it to our beloved pets.


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

I haven't had to take a cat in to be euthanized yet (but I am only on my first 2 cats since being on my own), so I do not know the process involved there.

I am sorry to hear that Miss Kitty is going for her final visit tonight, but 19 years is a wonderful age. She has a nice long life with people who truly love her. What more could a cat ask for?

I know your heart is heavy and that you will miss her presence in your home, but you are doing what's best for her. You are even having the vet evaluate her first, to help verify that it's the course to take.

You are a great cat owner, and Miss Kitty is lucky to live with you for so many years. atback


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

*HUGS* I'm so sorry, it's for the best.


----------



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks! I've been sitting with her all day long just gently talking to her, offering sips of water or food when she will take it and petting her gently. I keep looking at the clock and I feel like we are on death row because it's only a few short hours away before my husband takes us to the Vet to say our goodbyes to an old friend who has meant the world to our family for the past 19 years. This spring it would have been 20 years.

I didn't know that about the IV, but will make sure that we follow that protocol as I would like it to be quick for her. Indeed, she will be surrounded by people who love her. My other two cats seem to be oblivious to what is happening, probably because I've been keeping them away from her so as not to disturb her. I'm just trying to let her rest as much as possible.

Hugs and thanks,
Jenny


----------



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

P.S. The two cats in the pictures below are Runt (Left) and Autumn (Right)... Miss Kitty's younger brother and sister. They too are precious! Here is a picture of Miss Kitty taken last year sometime during happier times...


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

She's gorgeous! And clearly VERY loved. Hang in there!!


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

She is absolutely stunning. I adore calicos!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Miss Kitty has had a wonderful life filled with love. I am so sorry that she will be going over the Bridge, but you are showing your greatest act of love by helping her out of her pain.

(((HUGS))) to you and your husband.


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

The best thing you could do is make that decision when the time is right and hold him to the very end. My vet allowed me to hold my tiger when age and tumors started making his life not much like a life. He was being showered in love like I gave him when I was my daughters age and was an experience I will never forget, I swear he fell asleep with a smile which I hadn't seen in forever on him... Bless his little soul. I believe he went fast and I feel he knew what was happening and accepted it. I did not take it as well as I could have at the time, never cried that much in my life, but I am so glad it ended like it did. I try and remember the memories of the good times and not think of that last day as the day he died, but the day I helped him into his next life, with a loved one the way I would want to go, with love. I hope this helps and you during this trying time for you, you will look back and be glad you did it. atback


----------



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, just a thank you for the support here today. I wandered over here because this was the only place where I felt I would be among people who understood. Miss Kitty was put under at 6:15 EST. She is crossed over the bridge as they say. 

It really wasn't so bad at all... they gave her one injection and she was gone almost instantly. I was surprised at how easy they made it for her. My husband and I were on each side of her as she laid on a blanket petting her gently and talking softly to her. I gave her a little kiss on the forehead just as the doctor was giving her the injection and within seconds she was gone. My husband is as tough as nails and never cries, but he did today. 

We came home tonight and have been looking through all the pictures we have of her and recounting all the hilarious antics and stores that made her so dear to us. We brought her remains home and will bury her tomorrow. I bought a stepping stone kit and I'm making up a stone marker for her to put on her grave. My husband will find a special spot in our garden to lay her to rest.

She gave us 19 years of faithful service and friendship and I know I will never forget her. Even at the end she took her passing with dignity and grace.

R.I.P. Miss Kitty...
Jenny


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

jennykat said:


> We came home tonight and have been looking through all the pictures we have of her and recounting all the hilarious antics and stores that made her so dear to us.
> She gave us 19 years of faithful service and friendship and I know I will never forget her. Even at the end she took her passing with dignity and grace.
> R.I.P. Miss Kitty...
> Jenny


Sounds like you came home and celebrated the life you shared with her, and that's a great thing. I think it really helps when you focus on the life and not the loss. Her physical presence is gone, but her memory will never fade.
19 years is a great lifespan. I can only hope that my cats make it to that age.
RIP Miss Kitty


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know this is very hard on you, but you did what was best for Miss Kitty. You must have taken wonderful care of her! She had a long life, and I'm sure it was a happy one. The love you have for her shines through every word. God bless and give you comfort. Miss Kitty is well now. I believe you'll see her again.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

hugs atback


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

She was a beautiful girl. My sympathies are with you. RIP Miss Kitty.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so so sorry to be reading this. I definitely know what it feels like to be sure you're doing the right thing, but desperately not wanting to believe it's true. Miss Kitty was a beautiful cat and she had the best life a kitty could possibly ask for. RIP cutie.


----------



## jcp (Sep 7, 2009)

i am sorry to hear that  
we recently (about a week ago) had to put our 12 week old kitten down.
You can only hope she is in a better place now
sorry for your loss


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

It's not an easy thing to have to decide but you did what was best for Miss Kitty. I'm glad she passed peacefully. I'm sure she'll be muchly missed but enjoy the happy memories of her as much as you can.
Take care. 
*Hugs*


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm very sorry you had to put your kitty to sleep. atback I had to do the same thing last Spring for my cat, Missy (oddly enough was a Miss Kitty too), who was 8 years old. Though, at the end I couldn't stay with her when they put her to sleep. My presence was upsetting her to much, or me. I'm still not sure. It's not a pleasant memory for me. But my father was with her, so she was not a lone. 

You did the right thing for her, and she is blessed to have such loving owners and for so many years.


----------



## Siamese_Lover (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your kitty.  
((hugs))


----------



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all! I wrote all this over a year ago and just now was able to come back and read everything again.. it brought allot of tears to my eyes tonight. A year later, we still cherish her memory. We buried her in a special place along side of our house last year and planted beautiful flowers during the spring around her grave. I made a beautiful stepping stone for her grave and every once in awhile go out there and sit by her grave to pay my respects. We have all our lovely memories of her indeed.

On a good note, we recently adopted another cat... 14 years old and nearly homeless. We had a few rocky days integrating him in with our other two cats, but they all seem to get along quite well now. His name is Dudley and he's a real cutie! I don't know what it is about my cats, but they give me so much joy and peace and are truly the best companions anyone could ask for. 

For everyone who wrote such comforting words to me last year... I want to say thanks again! Miss Kitty gave us many good years of friendship and it was my honor to help her pass with dignity. It's not so painful as much any more and we look back with great fondness for all the wonderful things she gave to our family.

God bless,
Jenny


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

jennykat said:


> Hi all! I wrote all this over a year ago and just now was able to come back and read everything again.. it brought allot of tears to my eyes tonight. A year later, we still cherish her memory. We buried her in a special place along side of our house last year and planted beautiful flowers during the spring around her grave. I made a beautiful stepping stone for her grave and every once in awhile go out there and sit by her grave to pay my respects. We have all our lovely memories of her indeed.
> 
> On a good note, we recently adopted another cat... 14 years old and nearly homeless. We had a few rocky days integrating him in with our other two cats, but they all seem to get along quite well now. His name is Dudley and he's a real cutie! I don't know what it is about my cats, but they give me so much joy and peace and are truly the best companions anyone could ask for.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a very beautiful memorial you have created. I'm so glad you are able to look back and think of all the good times. I know how painful it can be. I still mourn my cat I had to put down in 2007 when he was 14. I miss him terribly, he was such a character.

It is never easy to lose a pet and especially one you had for so long. But you did give her a long, loving life and you have built a wonderful place for her to rest...you've done very well and I admire your ongoing love for her.

She truly was a well loved kitteh and you'll see her again.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Miss Kitty knows that she was loved and worshipped I'm sure. I took my 16 year old dog to her final trip 6 years ago and the vet made it a very peaceful thing. They allowed me to stay with her for as long as I wanted to say goodbye before and after.

I'm not sure if you believe in this sort of thing but I swear sometmes that MowMow is her soul come back to me in another little body.  It may be bogus but to me it's a soothing thought that we may be destined to spend eternity together.

It sounds like such a beautiful place you made for her


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I want to say thanks again! Miss Kitty gave us many good years of friendship and it was my honor to help her pass with dignity. It's not so painful as much any more and we look back with great fondness for all the wonderful things she gave to our family.

God bless,
Jenny

That's a beautiful sentiment, and it's exactly how I felt about a year after losing Rookie, my first cat. There does come a point when you don't cry much anymore, you can look at a picture of her without choking up, and the memories are all good. It's very hard to see that when you're grieving, but it does come.


----------

